# os 9 wont boot, how to switch back to os x



## cyclefiend2000 (Nov 29, 2006)

i just bought a refurbished g3 ibook (dual usb). i am having sound problems, and someone on another board suggested i try to boot into os 9 to see if the sound worked there. 

preface: os x 10.2.8 has been working (just no sound).

i switch the boot to os 9 (9.2.2 i believe).

now when i power up, i briefly get a mac icon and then it goes to a floppy disk icon with a flashing "?" in the middle of it. this stays on screen for a bit and then the laptop turns off. 

how can i get back to the os x boot? i am used to windows so i tried hitting the function keys while powering up, but they dont do anything. i dont have any of the software cd's for what is installed on the machine.

thanks for any help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 2, 2006)

hold down the x key to have it boot into os x.

it could be that the mac doesn't have a bootable os 9 install, but only an os 9 install for the classic envrioment for os x.


----------



## wasleys (Dec 3, 2006)

You could also try booting with the option key down. That should show you if it recognises 9 and 10 as viable systems.

Michael


----------



## cyclefiend2000 (Dec 4, 2006)

i tried holding the x and holding the option key. neither method worked for me. 

i ended up taking it to a mac repair shop and they got it going again. 

thanks for the suggestions.


----------

